# Need Help :)



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey all just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on moving to Catania (I fell in love with the place as soon as i set foot there). Anyone know if its a good place to live (i know its cheap) so would 6000 euros be enough for me to live on for about 10 months ?


----------

